# North Stradbroke Island 21-29 Sept



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I will be camping on North Stradbroke Island come this Friday for a week and will be fishing the weekend with my brother (Soft Plastic), then packing death the rest of the week by myself. We will be communicating on UHF25 if anyone's around that way and want to have a chat. Setting out very early Sat morning, probably from Cylinders Beach 'cos I think it might be a bit softer from there. If it's dead flat, we'll launch from little beach to north of surf club at Pt Lookout.

Thanks to all you guys for your advice. I'll put up a post of my adventures when I return to the mainland - hopefully with a decent story and good piccies.

Regards

Matt


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

good luck
http://www.fishingadventures-couta1.blogspot.com


----------

